
Rebecca Solnit: Men Explain Things to Me  - yiedyie
http://www.guernicamag.com/daily/rebecca-solnit-men-explain-things-to-me/
======
aResponder1
"men explain things to me, and other women, whether or not they know what
they're talking about. some men."

also happens between men, and between women, and women to men. Sometimes, it
just happens.

